# Switching server system disk with new install



## irukandji (Dec 13, 2018)

I have decided to upgrade my boot disk with larger one, with freshly installed FreeBSD 12. I would also really like to avoid doing the install on server and rather use kvm to install the system on second disk, migrate the configuration and then go for short shutdown just to replace the disks.

What I wasn't able to find is, if the installation does some hardware based settings at the installation time, that could bug me after I switch the disks?


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 13, 2018)

Nah, won't happen. The only thing that happens during the boot phase is that the kernel gets loaded, which then checks all your hardware and, if required, loads the appropriate kernel modules. This could become an issue if you have a customized kernel, but as long as you use GENERIC (the default one) you should be fully safe.

Because of this you can even install FreeBSD without actually using the installer. Basically you partition the disks, extract the archives and set up the necessary config files.


----------



## irukandji (Dec 16, 2018)

Thank you for your answer  Will report results


----------

